# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Publication infopath vers sharepoint

## mickelo

Bonjour  tous,

Je souhaite publier un formulaire basic (sans code perso) sur un site sharepoint. Je prcise que j'y suis dj arriv il y a quelques mois. Je souhaite donc modifier ce formulaire existant par tout les moyens.

J'ai donc essay :

- de modifier directement depuis le site le modle de formulaire de la bibliothque concerne.

- de publier dans une nouvelle bibliothque

- de crer un nouveau formulaire vierge avec juste un champ et de publier

- de publier en passant par le rseau via l'adresse http de mon site sharepoint

Et  chaque fois j'obtiens ce message d'erreur (comme si un service n'tait pas correctement activ ou je ne sais quoi surtout que ce n'est pas le cas mes services sont bien start)

erreur :

InfoPath ne peut pas enregistrer le formulaire suivant : http://www.societe.com/sites/societe...a_bibliotheque. Cette bibliothque de documents a t renomme ou supprime, ou des problmes rseau empchent l'enregistrement du fichier.
Si le problme persiste, contactez le forum developpez.com  <-- ca c'est de l'humour

Prcision : Je possde tout les droits admin, etc... et pas de souci rseau cela est certain.

Autre chose que j'ai remarqu -> au dbut de la publication il a l'air de travailler et en effet ma nouvelle bibliotheque se cr bien sur le sharepoint et juste au moment ou il me met l'erreur en local sur mon poste et bien sur le sharepoint la bibliothque par  la poubelle ! Je peux restaurer la bibliotheque mais evidemment rien ne marche mon modele de formulaire met un erreur xml (fichier pas complet j'ai l'impression....)

pour finir, j'ai redmarr le serveur mon poste etc... rien y fait.

Avez vous une ide car c'est la merde l...... merci d'avance.

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Assez bizare ton problme....

Donc si tu fait un form avec une textbox et que tu essaye de publier il te fait une erreur?

Infopath 2003 ou 2007?
WSS2, WSS3, SPS2003 ou MOSS2007?
Tu utilise Form service?

Quand tu publie on est bien d'accord tu ne mets pas d'adresse IP mais bien l'adresse (www.xxxxxxxx.com)? Si tu mets une IP ca ne marchera jamais. 

Et au niveau du gestionnaire d'vnement du serveur ou des log de Sharepoint il crit quelque chose?

++

Thierry

----------

